# Melanotan



## Texan69 (Jan 21, 2022)

Interested in trying melanotan. Curious who he’s tried it and would love to what about your run with it. 

I see there are som side effects like Stomach cramps


----------



## dan_hnnng (Jan 21, 2022)

I was surprised I didn't get an upset stomach from it. (I heard this was common). Did get spontaneous erections. Also the tan I got was a little more orange than normal.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 21, 2022)

Do you want to be black and horny?


----------



## Spongy (Jan 21, 2022)

I was very tan, very horny, and very sick to my stomach lol.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 21, 2022)

Great.  Can make me nauseas if I take to big of a dose. Def get dark AF with it.


----------



## snake (Jan 21, 2022)

Ask away. I have used it over summer for about 5 years. What would you like to know?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 21, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> Great.  Can make me nauseas if I take to big of a dose. Def get dark AF with it.



Know a guy that accidentally pinned a half vial.  like 2.5mg or something.
Thought it was his Epitalon
Hilarity ensued.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 21, 2022)

I love it.  It does make my moles darker, but ah who cares.  It makes my boner really hard.  I take it with cialis.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 22, 2022)

Makes me yawn and stretch a lot but it works i take it in the summer small increments along with 3 tanning beds a week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 22, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Makes me yawn and stretch a lot but it works i take it in the summer small increments along with 3 tanning beds a week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah man....you're taking too much then.  You really only need about 3 to 5 units of a diabetic needle, I've found.  No sides.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 22, 2022)

snake said:


> Ask away. I have used it over summer for about 5 years. What would you like to know?


I guess the best protocol for a good tan but not a stupid dark one. And if possible how to avoid the stomach issues


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 22, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I guess the best protocol for a good tan but not a stupid dark one. And if possible how to avoid the stomach issues


I would like to learn too.

Throughout most of my early life I tanned very easy.

Lived in AZ for 8 years and got so dark that people were asking me if I was Arabian or something.

I'd say nope, just Italian.

More recently I have not had enough sun because of covid and other stuff.

Tried to tan over the summer and got a little color but not much.

So yeah very interested...


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 22, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> I would like to learn too.
> 
> Throughout most of my early life I tanned very easy.
> 
> ...


It's powerful for libido...and it is a mild appetite suppressant.  I don't even take it for the tanning benefit.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 22, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> It's powerful for libido...and it is a mild appetite suppressant.  I don't even take it for the tanning benefit.


Well shit I don't need a stronger libido because...damn.

But if its an appetite suppressant maybe I will wait until my next cut.


----------



## snake (Jan 22, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I guess the best protocol for a good tan but not a stupid dark one. And if possible how to avoid the stomach issues


Okay buddy, here you go!

You can bang a gram of MT2 if you like but it's not really smart and not needed. Here's what I do: 200 mcg M-W-F SQ. Start your tanning after a week and run it for a month or two, You're looking for a slow build up during the tanning stage. Low dosing will help to avoid feeling nauseous. At 500 mcg, it makes me feel a bit sick for 15 min but not on 200 mcg. Do not pin on an empty or full gut.

Once you see the tan starting, you may want to bail at this point. MT2 will stick around for a long time and if you continue to tan after you get a real dark tan, you'll get black AF. You can always go back to it. Trust me, I have seen guys blow past their stopping point and it doesn't look good.

You didn't ask but I'll add this in. My face and cheek bones get real dark from it, like a dirty looking face kinda dark. I have learned to apply sunscreen SPF15 BEFORE this happens. You may want to do the same. MT2 is sneeky and it can get away from you.

One other word of caution; if you run gear that causes cystic acne , think twice about MT2, You could end up with hyperpigmentation. There's a fix for that but I'd rather have someone avoid it rather than go through fixing it.

Anything else, hit me up!


----------



## Charger69 (Jan 22, 2022)

Let’s put it this way…. I use melanotan and do not paint myself to be onstage. I am dark enough. Most has already been covered however if you have nausea, take it at night. Also, freckles started appearing on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 22, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Ah man....you're taking too much then. You really only need about 3 to 5 units of a diabetic needle, I've found. No sides.



You ever have those sides before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 22, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> You ever have those sides before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely.  When I took too much at one time.  It's well known that it will make you yawn and stretch at high doses.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 22, 2022)

snake said:


> Okay buddy, here you go!
> 
> You can bang a gram of MT2 if you like but it's not really smart and not needed. Here's what I do: 200 mcg M-W-F SQ. Start your tanning after a week and run it for a month or two, You're looking for a slow build up during the tanning stage. Low dosing will help to avoid feeling nauseous. At 500 mcg, it makes me feel a bit sick for 15 min but not on 200 mcg. Do not pin on an empty or full gut.
> 
> ...


So a few questions that might seem dumb, but I need this level of clarification because I am really this thick skulled 😂. They are mostly asking for confirmation, the last question is asking about the sunscreen.

1. You run MT2 on MWF for the first week. Then you start tanning _(going outside or tanning bed)_ after the end of week 1?

2. This should be run for a max of 1-2 months, with MT2 taken MWF each week?

3. Stop taking MT2 when you see the tan starting on your body.. correct?

4. Use SPF15 on just your face, or use it on your entire body?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Definitely. When I took too much at one time. It's well known that it will make you yawn and stretch at high doses.



Yes I’ve experienced it so many times how much you take in the spring to build up a tan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 23, 2022)

snake said:


> Okay buddy, here you go!
> 
> You can bang a gram of MT2 if you like but it's not really smart and not needed. Here's what I do: 200 mcg M-W-F SQ. Start your tanning after a week and run it for a month or two, You're looking for a slow build up during the tanning stage. Low dosing will help to avoid feeling nauseous. At 500 mcg, it makes me feel a bit sick for 15 min but not on 200 mcg. Do not pin on an empty or full gut.
> 
> ...



Really appreciate the comprehensive write up.

Pretty much what @Send0 said, but just to add something else.

Do you have a protocol for Starting the tan.
IE, getting a base tan at the tail end of winter time?

Such as, using a tanning bed, would you load up beforehand, as in for a few week?

Does it kinda work as a PWO... but a Pre-Tanning-Bed? lol


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 23, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yes I’ve experienced it so many times how much you take in the spring to build up a tan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me, I'm a pasty white Irish/German guy, so the 3 to 5 units works fine to build a good skin tone on me.  It's a vasodilator, so it somewhat gives me a flushed tan look.  I don't really take it much for that.  It just makes my dick really hard, and I need to have it hard at any given moment to fuck throughout the week....if you want me to be honest.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> For me, I'm a pasty white Irish/German guy, so the 3 to 5 units works fine to build a good skin tone on me. It's a vasodilator, so it somewhat gives me a flushed tan look. I don't really take it much for that. It just makes my dick really hard, and I need to have it hard at any given moment to fuck throughout the week....if you want me to be honest.



Thanks man!! I appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So a few questions that might seem dumb, but I need this level of clarification because I am really this thick skulled 😂. They are mostly asking for confirmation, the last question is asking about the sunscreen.
> 
> 1. You run MT2 on MWF for the first week. Then you start tanning _(going outside or tanning bed)_ after the end of week 1?
> 
> ...


1. Yes but that's me; you can start to tan when ever. Usually by the time I play my mt2 card, I have a sun base tan. The bed just helps me even things up. 

2. How long you run it is up to you but most noobs blow by their stopping point. You can run a shot of 200-300 mcgs a week afterward and your tan will hold much longer even without exposure.

3. Yup

4. I just use it on my face after I start to get a little tan. I'm outside a far amount in the summer so I end up with more exposure on my cheekbones.


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2022)

Off topic a little but if ya want to pin and have a weapon for a your woman, look into PT 141. Takes a bit longer to kick in but you can hang a parka off the big guy.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 23, 2022)

snake said:


> Off topic a little but if ya want to pin and have a weapon for a your woman, look into PT 141. Takes a bit longer to kick in but you can hang a parka off the big guy.



Yes indeed this peptide works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 23, 2022)

snake said:


> Okay buddy, here you go!
> 
> You can bang a gram of MT2 if you like but it's not really smart and not needed. Here's what I do: 200 mcg M-W-F SQ. Start your tanning after a week and run it for a month or two, You're looking for a slow build up during the tanning stage. Low dosing will help to avoid feeling nauseous. At 500 mcg, it makes me feel a bit sick for 15 min but not on 200 mcg. Do not pin on an empty or full gut.
> 
> ...


Hmm I wonder if just hitting the tanning beds often and using self tanner is a safer more comfortable bet?!


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 23, 2022)

snake said:


> Off topic a little but if ya want to pin and have a weapon for a your woman, look into PT 141. Takes a bit longer to kick in but you can hang a parka off the big guy.


I'm going to try that one next.


----------



## Charger69 (Jan 23, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Hmm I wonder if just hitting the tanning beds often and using self tanner is a safer more comfortable bet?!



I still use tanning beds with melanotan. I get contest ready dark though. 
I had a black guy at the gym come up to me and put his arm next to mine ( prior to a competition) and he said, “damn man, your darker than I am.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Hmm I wonder if just hitting the tanning beds often and using self tanner is a safer more comfortable bet?!


Well the experts say a tanning bed is actually worse than the sun. I would add that MT2 can help prevent skin cancer according to other experts. Sometimes it comes down to what you want to believe I guess. Safest bet, don't tan at all.

As for the self tanners, they have only one place and its for looking your best on a few select days. e.g. a BBing show or summer vacation where you want post to your social media with some stupid hashtag. 

I just went down this self tanning road with the wife. We got back from vacation and she heard from one of her GF that this "Tan Extender" will help her keep her tan. I warned her, it's going to look like shit in a week or so when the dead skin cell that are stained start to shed off at different rates on the body. But WTF do I know... sure enough!

Another thing about self tanners, they stain the skin and therefore will not allow much UVA through to cause your skin to tan. This is why BBer's hit the ProTan last, after a dark tan has been acheived. Self tanners without a good tan makes you look too fake.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 23, 2022)

snake said:


> Well the experts say a tanning bed is actually worse than the sun. I would add that MT2 can help prevent skin cancer according to other experts. Sometimes it comes down to what you want to believe I guess. Safest bet, don't tan at all.
> 
> As for the self tanners, they have only one place and its for looking your best on a few select days. e.g. a BBing show or summer vacation where you want post to your social media with some stupid hashtag.
> 
> ...


Good to know thanks brother!


----------



## GSgator (Jan 23, 2022)

I got really dark on it. What I didn’t like was it gave me a spot on my face that looked like a dirt spot .


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I got really dark on it. What I didn’t like was it gave me a spot on my face that looked like a dirt spot .


You following along? There's a way to prevent that unless it's a mole.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 23, 2022)

snake said:


> You following along? There's a way to prevent that unless it's a mole.


Yea bud you actually wrote a very informative post which is great advice and I thanked that post but what I’m talking about is pretense already done and over with . Thanks for checking in I’m paying attention. I will definitely  give that sunscreen trick a try .


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Yea bud you actually wrote a very informative post which is great advice and I thanked that post but what I’m talking about is pretense already done and over with . Thanks for checking in I’m paying attention. I will definitely  give that sunscreen trick a try .


Hope it helps. You can just dab a little on that area you know you had isues with last time.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So a few questions that might seem dumb, but I need this level of clarification because I am really this thick skulled 😂. They are mostly asking for confirmation, the last question is asking about the sunscreen.
> 
> 1. You run MT2 on MWF for the first week. Then you start tanning _(going outside or tanning bed)_ after the end of week 1?
> 
> ...


It actually worked quite well for me running 100mcg a day for the first week, 100 mcg 3X during second week, 100 mcg 2X during third week and then 100 mcg once a week for week 4 and 5.

You don't need much at all especially if you get any kind of sun or go to a tanning bed.
When I went over 100 mcg, I got the nausea and the shits. If you eat like crap when taking this, you may very well shart yourself.  

I got the boners too, darker moles, etc...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> It actually worked quite well for me running 100mcg a day for the first week, 100 mcg 3X during second week, 100 mcg 2X during third week and then 100 mcg once a week for week 4 and 5.
> 
> You don't need much at all especially if you get any kind of sun or go to a tanning bed.
> When I went over 100 mcg, I got the nausea and the shits. If you eat like crap when taking this, you may very well shart yourself.
> ...



I hate the darker moles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 26, 2022)

So you gotta tan on it? Just pinning it alone doesn’t work? 

Is it just injectable form or is there other forms?


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 26, 2022)

Also is this stuff easy to find cause ya boy can’t seem to find it lol


----------



## TomJ (Jan 26, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Also is this stuff easy to find cause ya boy can’t seem to find it lol


Pretty much all the peptide and research sites carry it. I have no idea which are considered trustworthy though. There was a thread about peptide retailers a month or so ago that might be a good place to check out. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Jan 26, 2022)

Peptide science and science bio seem to be on top of there QC.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 26, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Peptide science and science bio seem to be on top of there QC.


Unfortunately science bio will be closing their doors very soon. Sucks, because even though the prices were higher, you knew you were buying very high quality product..


----------



## TomJ (Jan 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Unfortunately science bio will be closing their doors very soon. Sucks, because even though the prices were higher, you knew you were buying very high quality product..


I thought they were just discontinuing their sarms

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jan 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I thought they were just discontinuing their sarms
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


They have a notice up on the top of their page basically saying they will go out of business in the next few weeks.

They said because of upcoming regulations, the business will not be profitable. So they are closing shop.


----------



## snake (Jan 26, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Also is this stuff easy to find cause ya boy can’t seem to find it lo


Last year I got it from PeptidePros. You need to get the water too so don't forget it.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Unfortunately science bio will be closing their doors very soon. Sucks, because even though the prices were higher, you knew you were buying very high quality


…..


----------



## GSgator (Jan 26, 2022)

Botany Biosciences: Science-Optimized Supplements & Botanicals
					

Botany's whole-plant organic supplements include beneficial natural extracts, phytochemicals, flavonoids, sterols, antioxidants and neuroprotectants.




					science.bio


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 26, 2022)

When I used it i got flu like symptoms during the first week. 
It also had an incredible fat burning effect for me. 
I also had an increased sex drive


----------



## Charger69 (Jan 26, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> So you gotta tan on it? Just pinning it alone doesn’t work?
> 
> Is it just injectable form or is there other forms?



You do need some UV rays. You don’t need to go to a tanning bed, but I go for the extreme. 
I even had a border guard ask for another ID because I was so dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 29, 2022)

What’s the best doses to start taking when starting ? I’m fixing to start tanning in a couple weeks so what’s the dose and schedule should I take it at i would really appreciate it very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 29, 2022)

I used Amino Asylum before Mulberry posted their underdosed analysis. I now use American Research company, ended up being cheaper anyway and at this point I have no complaints. I used code UNDERGROUND for 25 or 30% off


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 11, 2022)

snake said:


> Okay buddy, here you go!
> 
> You can bang a gram of MT2 if you like but it's not really smart and not needed. Here's what I do: 200 mcg M-W-F SQ. Start your tanning after a week and run it for a month or two, You're looking for a slow build up during the tanning stage. Low dosing will help to avoid feeling nauseous. At 500 mcg, it makes me feel a bit sick for 15 min but not on 200 mcg. Do not pin on an empty or full gut.
> 
> ...


I hate to bring up a slightly older thread, but I’m curious about your protocol for the hyperpigmentation. I have some scars from not even cystic acne. I tanned very nicely on Melonotan and actually for me, my baseline has not returned to the normal paleness I am through the winter. I’m staying a shade or two darker…… BUT, when I tan I tan darker even without it now (not as dark as with it) and my scars show. Literally looks like scars from sparks from welding (some is) and others are from me picking at small acne, very small normal whitehead size.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 11, 2022)

69nites said:


> Do you want to be black and horny?



🤣🤣🤣


----------



## almostgone (Dec 11, 2022)

Like Snake posted above, I don't feel the loading dosage is necessary. When I do run MT2, I generally inject 250mcg 2-3 days per week. I prefer to inject right before I go to sleep; it minimizes the queasy feeling I occasionally get.

As far as UV exposure, I generally just grab 15- 20 min/side of sun. The roll-up doors on my shop are white, so I just park a lawn chair in front of the doors and let the reflected rays do their work.

If you have ink, I recommend using a high SPF sunscreen. Don't worry about it leaving uneven tanning. It will eventually een out and protect your ink.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2022)

embrace your whiteness u texan


----------



## Eric Smith (Dec 12, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> Interested in trying melanotan. Curious who he’s tried it and would love to what about your run with it.
> 
> I see there are som side effects like Stomach cramps


Hit me up with a PM.  I have a few you can have.  They were given to me by the vendor.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> Hit me up with a PM.  I have a few you can have.  They were given to me by the vendor.


now this is what this board is about and always was about ...good man E


----------



## Eric Smith (Dec 12, 2022)

It's no Biggy.  They're just sitting there I have no use for them


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 20, 2022)

HenryMartinez93 said:


> I do not recommend it, it has side effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but it works tremendously for darkening the skin. I dont care for the side effects myself. Some like random boners are ok but if you take too much, nausea and diarrhea aren't so ok.............................also it darkens any moles you have quite a bit.


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah but it works tremendously for darkening the skin. I dont care for the side effects myself. Some like random boners are ok but if you take too much, nausea and diarrhea aren't so ok.............................also it darkens any moles you have quite a bit.


I had no issues with nausea, did get random boners, and my moles only darkened proportionally to my skin. 

BUT I got some acne, nothing big at all, and
Picked to hard at it and it  scared. That only happened once out of two summers, but it did happen. 

I’d like to know more specifically why he doesn’t recommend vs a blanket statement one liner.


----------

